# Top Sniper on the Military Channel



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2008)

Any one find the Full Show??



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaIWJfqDkwY&feature=related"]YouTube - Top Sniper[/ame]


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2008)

WillardKurtz said:
			
		

> Wow it looks good, I should have watched it last night when it was on.



Apparently  The Irish Team did very well.. Any one by any Chance Record it?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 16, 2008)

It will re-air tomorrow night, (01-17-2008) at 7pm, central time, on the Military channel


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Can anyone make a DVD copy for me?  I'll be happy to reimburse the cost plus shipping?

Did any SOTIC (from any group) go?

Alot of blurry faces... :doh:

Thanks for the thread, Irish


----------



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2008)

The blurry faces I recon are Canadian Snipers, but I'm probably wrong :doh:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Some blurry Irish faces there too :)



Can some one record it please??


----------



## Ravage (Jan 17, 2008)

X2 on the record and torrent up please


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> The blurry faces I recon are Canadian Snipers, but I'm probably wrong :doh:





Irish_Army01 said:


> Some blurry Irish faces there too :)
> 
> 
> 
> Can some one record it please??




I believe there are both yes. ;)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Some blurry Irish faces there too :)



Yeah, but their blurry because of the booze they drank, not the editing room...


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 17, 2008)

Canadians are the dudes with the Desert Cadpat smocks, baseball hats and blurred faces.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 17, 2008)

Any one going to record it?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 17, 2008)

:doh: Don't get the Military Channel until my cable is hooked up tomorrow.  Stupid satellite doesn't have it as a choice.


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 17, 2008)

Just saw it a bit ago and I actually thought it was pretty good.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 17, 2008)

Please tell me someone has it on DVD or VHS.. pls pls


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are the Dates it will air.. Think its on tonight at 20.00hrs.

http://military.discovery.com/tv-schedules/special.html?paid=52.13227.123501.0.0


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 20, 2008)

fishsmom said:
			
		

> your just saying that because you are Irish.



Well 9th place overall,  ain't bad for an Army who don't have a Barrett in its Inventory;)


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 20, 2008)

How did the other countries do?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 20, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> How did the other countries do?




Sorry Mate, thats the only result I know


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 20, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Sorry Mate, thats the only result I know



Blimey!!


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 20, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> Blimey!!




I haven't seen the program nor have I seen any of the Irish Guys (as yet) to ask about results..

Sorry Bro.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 20, 2008)

I recorded it tonight on the DVR while I was out. ;) I haven't gotten around to watching it yet, I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 21, 2008)

gd,
please tell me you can burn copies of it... please please please......


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 21, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> gd,
> please tell me you can burn copies of it... please please please......


 
;) Working on it.  When I have a good copy I'll either upload to a site some where or pm you for an address to mail you a copy.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 22, 2008)

*Debrief/Spoiler*

Alright for now here's the debrief/spoiler on the who placed where in each portion of the competition. It's not in any particular order, just how it ended up being written down. If you want to figure out how the competition went down, here's the timeline. 



Spoiler



*Best Overall Team, Stress Fire, Convoy Live Fire, Night Movers, Counter Sniper*
Sgt. 1st Class Jason St. John and Staff Sgt. Robby Johnson, of the Army Marksmanship Unit

*Alternate Firing Positions*
US Army Special Warfare Training Group

*Day Movers*
US Army NG Sniper School

*50 Cal. Shoot, Aerial Shoot*
Irish Defence Force, Support Company 28th Inf Bn


----------



## PurduePara203 (Jan 22, 2008)

The two ARNG guys they showed in the vid were my instructors at the Guard component sniper school.  The same guys also won the 2005 International Sniper comp.  They're definitely masters of their craft.


----------



## Firosche (Jan 23, 2008)

*I heard...*

Now dont quote me on this, but the longest confirmed shot is 7 miles.  Anyone hear what I have?


----------



## phridum (Jan 24, 2008)

Firosche said:


> Now dont quote me on this, but the longest confirmed shot is 7 miles.  Anyone hear what I have?



No. That information is easy to find. Try debunking your own rumor. Read the wikipedia article on snipers.


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

Firosche said:


> Now dont quote me on this, but the longest confirmed shot is 7 miles.  Anyone hear what I have?



Hahahaha what were "They" using, a 105mm?


----------



## Firosche (Jan 24, 2008)

*Well......*



pardus762 said:


> Hahahaha what were "They" using, a 105mm?



No accutually they were using a 50 cal that they sorta from what I've herd... herld it in a sence. :uhh:  I mean most of you know what I mean when I say that.  I was told this by a former SF member.  Now all that I know is that a few snipers that were together put there heads together and came up with a theory. If we do this and this.... that should work.  It was a shot taken from one country over the border to another.  I was not given many details.  I dont know if this kinda shot is possible or not.  I work in law enforcement.... we dont take shots from much farther than like say 300 yards...lol.  I was just merly checking the story to see if any of you thought it was possible.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Firosche said:


> No accutually they were using a 50 cal that they sorta from what I've herd... herld it in a sence. :uhh:  I mean most of you know what I mean when I say that.  I was told this by a former SF member.  Now all that I know is that a few snipers that were together put there heads together and came up with a theory. If we do this and this.... that should work.  It was a shot taken from one country over the border to another.  I was not given many details.  I dont know if this kinda shot is possible or not.  I work in law enforcement.... we dont take shots from much farther than like say 300 yards...lol.  I was just merly checking the story to see if any of you thought it was possible.



Do a search on this board, there's a few threads about such a topic but it's nothing like what your talking about there. :uhh:


----------



## Pete031 (Jan 24, 2008)

7 miles.... Thats farther then the longest Tank to Tank kill. I think you've been had.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Pete031 said:


> 7 miles.... Thats farther then the longest Tank to Tank kill. I think you've been had.


 
Maybe the team was using new martian sniper technology.


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

Firosche said:


> I dont know if this kinda shot is possible or not.



It's not possible, it's total bullshit, either the person/people saying this are ashats or they were having a laugh at people's expense.


----------



## Firosche (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the info.  This is what I was trying to do.  I thought that it was a stretch and called bullshit.:doh:  Anyways I will have to call it again with some proof. :)


----------



## pardus (Jan 24, 2008)

I didnt look to hard but couldn't really find the possible distance a 50 cal could travel, I highly doubt it's 7 miles let alone hitting something at that range.
There is a thread here somewhere about Rob Furlong, the Canuak sniper that holds the wolrd record for the longest confirmed kill in the ballpark of 2,600 yrds IIRC.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> I didnt look to hard but couldn't really find the possible distance a 50 cal could travel, I highly doubt it's 7 miles let alone hitting something at that range.
> There is a thread here somewhere about Rob Furlong, the Canuak sniper that holds the wolrd record for the longest confirmed kill in the ballpark of 2,600 yrds IIRC.




The thread you speak of is here. ;)

* 	 Former Canadian Forces Sniper Rob Furlong discusses his world record shot*


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

Have you uploaded the top sniper yet mate?


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL, no not yet.  Haven't gotten over to my Father's to get his DVD writer to get it off the DVR.  I'm hoping to get it done this weekend. ;)  Your a needy bugger aren't yah?


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> LOL, no not yet.  Haven't gotten over to my Father's to get his DVD writer to get it off the DVR.  I'm hoping to get it done this weekend. ;)  Your a needy bugger aren't yah?




Nop, just a pain in the arse


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Nop, just a pain in the arse



I'll remember to keep my back against the wall then. :eek:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> I'll remember to keep my back against the wall then. :eek:



hey I'm easy, Wall, floor, table...>:{


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 24, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> hey I'm easy, Wall, floor, table...>:{



Poor man, your wife needs to take the parental controls off the computer so you can get some porn.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> Poor man, your wife needs to take the parental controls off the computer so you can get some porn.




lmao


----------



## Firosche (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the videos.  Good stuff. :cool:  The sniper roll is what I am shooting for on the SWAT team.  I have a little bit of expierence with it and think that I would do well there.  Anyways. Thanks for all the info and the link.  I will take it for good use.:)


----------



## gearjunky (Jan 25, 2008)

Ya i taped it. I wanted the USAF guys to win not the case though. Oh well I t was still cool to watch those guys are amazing on what they can do with there rifles.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 29, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> It's not possible, it's total bullshit, either the person/people saying this are ashats or they were having a laugh at people's expense.



Now that's all you needed to say to a bunch of Type 'A's' with longguns in their arsenal. 'Can't be done'......uh-oh..

Bad guys in the next country over are duckin and jivin right now....waitn for 'The Shot'.....lolol


----------



## Crusader74 (Feb 7, 2008)

gearjunky said:


> Ya i taped it. I wanted the USAF guys to win not the case though. Oh well I t was still cool to watch those guys are amazing on what they can do with there rifles.



Any Chance you can up load it, as I can't get the military Channel in Ireland


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 7, 2008)

gearjunky said:


> Ya i taped it. I wanted the USAF guys to win not the case though. Oh well I t was still cool to watch those guys are amazing on what they can do with there rifles.




X2... can you hook a brutha up??

I need a copy bigtime!!

Let me know what I need to do, if it is available..

S


----------



## Ravage (May 12, 2008)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGo8iXbWJPI"]YouTube - Sniper School[/ame]


----------



## 11B-B4 (Nov 30, 2008)

PurduePara203 said:


> The two ARNG guys they showed in the vid were my instructors at the Guard component sniper school.  The same guys also won the 2005 International Sniper comp.  They're definitely masters of their craft.



Check that, They were my instructors as well when i went through the school. Stand up guys with alot of knowledge. They arent just school house boys either they do MTT's in country and go out with fresh sniper teams on combat missions giving them a warm fuzzy for a month or so. Pretty cool stuff. And their abilitys with urban hide sides are just spooky.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Nov 30, 2008)

Firosche said:


> No accutually they were using a 50 cal that they sorta from what I've herd... herld it in a sence. :uhh:  I mean most of you know what I mean when I say that.  I was told this by a former SF member.  Now all that I know is that a few snipers that were together put there heads together and came up with a theory. If we do this and this.... that should work.  It was a shot taken from one country over the border to another.  I was not given many details.  I dont know if this kinda shot is possible or not.  I work in law enforcement.... we dont take shots from much farther than like say 300 yards...lol.  I was just merly checking the story to see if any of you thought it was possible.



Not possible. Even with a bolt action 50 cal maybe a shot on a point target is probably only 80% at 1600 meters. The 50 starts dropping like a rock after about 1500 meters. The 408 chey tac might be able to extend that considerably but 7 miles is just insane. Never happen. It would have to be indirect fire.

On the other hand one of my buddies in 19th group an 18C told me about one of thier guys in Astan using an m2 as indirect and launching rounds over a hill top to provide some sort of suppressive fire for thier guys that were pinned down. That was several miles away he locked it in with a T&E and was using mortar tube theorys to calculate where his rounds would be going. I think he won a bronze star for that or something. Ended up killing some dudes.


----------

